# ضخ المياة الجوفية باستخدام طاقة الرياح



## salt (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخوة فى هذا المنتدى 
السلام عليكم 

ضخ المياة الجوفية باستخدام طاقة الرياح 

سوف اقوم بدراسة امكانية استخدام طاقة الرياح لضخ المياة الجوفية والمشكلة التى تعيق عدم انتظام سرعة الرياح مما يؤدى الى تذبذب القدرة الناتجة ومع ذلك تعتبر اقتصادية وايضا تتمتع بعمر افتراضى طويل 
تختلف المراوح من التاحية التصميمية فهناك مراوح راسية المحور ومنها افقية المحور والاخير اوسع انتشارا والخطوة الاولى فى التخطيط لانشاء منظومات من المراوح الهوائية هى ايجاد المتزسط السنوى لسرعة ارياح ويستخدم لذلك جهاز الانيوميتر زيوصع على ارتفاع 10 متر فوق سطح الارض وفة مكان مفتوح معرض للرياح المباشرة هذة هى الخطوة الاولى 
الخطوة الثانية معرفة الاتجاة السائد لهبوب الرياح من اين تهب ؟ وكم ساعة فى السنة من ذلك الاتجاة ؟ وهذا العاملان متحدان يمثلان ما يسمى وردة الرياح WIND ROSE التى عبارة عن مركب من زمن واتجاة الرياح 
الخطوة الثالثة معرفة الوضع المائى للمنطقة من حيث الاعماق وانتاجيتها 
الخطوة الرابعة حساب تقديرى كمية المياة المطلوبة للاستهلاك اليومى 
اختيار المكان 
عند انشاء منظومات يراعى ان يكون المكان مفتوحا ومعرضا لسريان الهواء المنتظم والمباشر وتجنب اعوائق مثل الاشجار والمبانى وبوضع المروحة على ارتفاع 6 متر فوق اى عائق وبعيدا عن مسافة 100 متر على الاقل وقد وجد ان سرعة الرياح تزيد بزيادة الاتفاع عن سطح الارض تبعا للمعادلة التالية 
Vr = Va (Hr ) 1/7 /10
حيث ان : Hr -- ارتفاع محور المروحة 
Vr ---- سرعة الرياح عند سرعة المروحة 
Va ----- سرعة الرياح عند مستوى الانيوميتر 
1/7 ----- الاس الملائم للمساحات الرعوية 
تحديد الكمية المطلوبة 
وذلك بمعرفة متوسط الاستهلاك اليومى لكل نوع مثل ذلك 
نوع الحيوان اغنام ابل ابقار حلوب ابقار لحوم 
الاستهلاك النوعى لتر / اليوم/راس 13.6 15 13 57

وعند الحساب اخذ الافترضيات التالية فى الاعتبار 
1-تغير مقدار الطلب على المياة وتزايد الكميات فى الفصول الحارة ولذلك اخذ معامل امان مقدارة 2 
2-احتمالية تغير المعلومات التصميمية مثل عمق البئر وسرعة الرياح ولذلك اخذ معامل امان مقدارة 1.3
3-فى كل الاحوال فان 10% من المياة المستخرجة سوف تفقد بالتبخر وفرض معامل امان 1.1 
ولذلك ان الطلب فى مكان رعوى يمكن استنتاجة كالتالى 
Q=1.43(Nd 0.03 +Nm.w 0.266 +Ndw 0.114 
+Ns 0.0136 )
حيث ان : Q ---- كمية المياة المطلوبة 

Nd - --- عدد رؤوس الابل 
Nm.w ---- عدد رؤوس الابقار الحلوب 
Ndw ----- عدد رؤوس ابقار اللحوم 
Ns ------- عدد رؤوس الاغنام 

حساب طاقة الرياح 
الى هنا اتوقف وساعاود ثانية الاستكمال الموضوع 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## Memo1977 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك على جهدك فى نشر الدراسة وجزاك الله خيرا عنا ولكن نرجو منك اثبات ان هذه الطريقة افر وتحديد اوضاع واماكن استخدامها حيث ان استخدام طواحين هواء لتوليد طاقة السحب سوف يكلف الكثير او ممكن اكون فهمت خطا ارو التوضيح اكثر.
حيث ان الموضوع مهم جدا ويستخدم بكثرة مع مراعاة الناحية الاقتصادية فى الدراسة وذلك لسهوله نشر الفكرة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ salt .

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع مميز ورائع جزاك الله خيرا وبركة .

ننتظر البقية بلهفة وترقب .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## salt (28 ديسمبر 2007)

حساب طاقة الرياح .
وجد ان سرعه الرياح وقطر المروحة تؤثر فى القدرة الناتجة فاى زيادة فى سرعة الرياح ولو كانت صغيرة تؤدى الى زيادة كبيرة فى القدرة وكذلك قطر المروحة كلما زادت زادت القدرة .
ثالثا :حساب القدرة اللازمة لرفع المياه
القدرة اللازمة لرفع كمية من المياه Q الى ارتفاع H 
حيث ان 
القدرة المتاحة من المروحة = كمية المياه ×الوزن النوعى للمياة ×ارتفاع البئر / كفاءة المضخة المستخدمة 
وان الوزن النوعى للماء = 9810 نيوتن /متر مربع 
معادلة لايجاد القطر اللازم لضخ كمية من المياه مقدارها بالمتر المكعب من عمق H 

D=0.63(Q.h/E.v)1/2 
حيث ان 
D ---------- قطر المروحة 
H ---------- العمق 
E ---------- الكفاءة الكلية 
V --------- المتوسك السنوى لسرعة الرياح م/ث 
مثال ذلك 

مروحة قطرها 4 متر وسرعة الرياح 2.91 متر/ث 
تكون القدرة الناتجة 33.6 وات واذا كانت قطرة المروحة 6 متر نحصل على 75.6 وات واذا زادت سرعة الرياح الى 6.48 متر/ث بقطر 6 متر نحصل على 834 وات 
والسلام عليكم.


----------



## Abu Fahad (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي salt على هذا العرض الشيق .. ولدي سؤالين "على السريع"

- هل هناك توربينات جاهزة "مصممة مسبقا" تعمل بطاقة الرياح متوفرة تجاريا في السوق المحلي (السعودية أو دول الخليج)؟
- هل هناك دراسة جدوى لاستخدام هذه الطريقة محليا، أعني هل كمية الرياح وسرعتها مشجعة على استخدام هذه الطريقة في دول الخليج؟


----------



## بدر حمد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيكم العافيه اخواني .. منكم نستفيد : )

-
-


----------



## salt (31 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز 
السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على مرورك واجابة للسؤال 
توجد درسات جدوى اقتصادية وهذه الدراسات الاقتصادية مهمة لاى مشروع ولكن تعتمد على سرعة الرياح ومن واقع الدراسات التى اجريت كلما كانت سرعة ارياح اعلى من 5 متر /ث اى ان كلما زادت سرعة الرياح قل الزمن اللازم لاسترجاع راس المال .
بخصوص توفر محركات توربينية فى اسواق الخليج ليس لدى خبرة بهذه الاسواق 
اذا عزمت على تصميم منظومة توليد كهرباء استطيع تزويدك بالمراجع تساعدك فى انشاء هذة المنظومة 
مع خالص تحياتى.


----------



## بحار العلم (14 يناير 2008)

عرض مفيد وشيق جزاك الله خيرا ولى سؤال بما انك تعلم عن توليد الكهرباء بالرياح
هل يمكن استخدام ذلك على نطاق منزلى باى شكل واكرر منزلى وليس صناعى كمزارع الرياح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سدير عدنان (27 يناير 2008)

مشالله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ABO ANOUR (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

لدي سؤال لو سمحتوا 

ما هي نوع المضخات التي تعمل مع طواحين الهواء و لعمق البئر قد يصل الى 200 متر


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع بجد سيق ومميز وفقك الله.


----------



## taher mndow (19 فبراير 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير..... لكن لابد من وجود وسيلة ضخ احتياطية اضافية لان العنفة الريحية قد لاتنتج اكمية المطلوبة من الطاقة لازمة للضخ........


----------

